# trans fluid change DIY?



## divabrandondiva (Nov 30, 2011)

any one got a good transmition fluid change DIY thread for a 12v vr6?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

divabrandondiva said:


> any one got a good transmition fluid change DIY thread for a 12v vr6?


Open the fill plug on the front of the tranny *first*. Get below and remove the drain plug. Once empty, screw the drain plug back in and use a funel with tubing to refill. When fluid comes out the fill plug, your full. Put in the fill plug and your done. ~20 minutes with ramps.


----------

